# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalë të huaja në shqip, që mund të zëvëndësohen me fjalë shqipe

## Syze

Psh. "komshi" (turqisht) --> fqinj (latinisht) --> gjiton (shqip)

----------


## Syze

jastëk (turqisht) --> nënkresë (shqip) (sugjeruar nga Edvin83)

----------


## 2043

Nga turqishtja kemi nje sasi te madhe te fjaleve qe kane hyre ne gjuhen shqipe ne menyre krejt te panevojshme e te cilat zevendesohen shum thjesht e paster me fjalet shqipe qe edhe atehere nuk kane munguar.
disa prej tyre e mund te shtoni edhe te tjera jane:
penxhere -> dritare
jatak......-> shtroje
kapak.....-> mbulese
hata....... -> gabim
rezil....... -> i turpshem
etj...
une me shume lutje do ftoja antaret e forumit qe dine turqisht qe te na sjellin ketu fjalet  e zevendesueshme nga shqipja.
Gjithashtu mendoj se komuniteti mysliman e ka per detyre te perpiqet qe te pakesoje sa te mundet perdorimin e turqizmave ne te folmen e perditeshme.
Nuk i ben me pak mysliman fjala mirmengjes ne vend te fjales merhaba qe e perdorin  cdo dite
e nuk i ben me pak mysliman edhe fjala shqipe ZOT ne vend te fjales PERENDI.

----------


## Syze

Fjalët që listuat nuk përdoren më nga një pjesë e shqiptarëve, kështu që unë them lërja kohës, se do zhduken. 

"Perëndi" mendohet se e ka origjinën nga Perendi, hyjnia Thrako-ilire e vetëtimave. Ka evoluar edhe në "e premte". Fjalës "zot" nuk i dihet mirë origjina (ka shumë teori, por gjuhëtarët nuk bien dakort si mund të ketë evoluar). Gjithsesi është fjalë origjinale shqipe. "Hyjni", është një term tjetër, ka evoluar nga fjala "yll".

Po për fjalët turke që nuk kanë ekuivalent në shqip (ose mund të kenë, por janë të rralla)? Psh çorape, bojë, krevat, ilaç etj?

----------


## 2043

> Fjalët që listuat nuk përdoren më nga një pjesë e shqiptarëve, kështu që unë them lërja kohës, se do zhduken. 
> 
> "Perëndi" mendohet se e ka origjinën nga Perendi, hyjnia Thrako-ilire e vetëtimave. Ka evoluar edhe në "e premte". Fjalës "zot" nuk i dihet mirë origjina (ka shumë teori, por gjuhëtarët nuk bien dakort si mund të ketë evoluar). Gjithsesi është fjalë origjinale shqipe. "Hyjni", është një term tjetër, ka evoluar nga fjala "yll".
> 
> Po për fjalët turke që nuk kanë ekuivalent në shqip (ose mund të kenë, por janë të rralla)? Psh çorape, bojë, krevat, ilaç etj?


corape - kembezore
krevat - shtrat
ilace - barna

----------


## Edvin83

> Psh. "komshi" (turqisht) --> fqinj (latinisht) --> gjiton (shqip)


Gjiton eshte greqisht.....γείτονας-[gjitonas]

Fqinj eshte fjala shqipe

----------


## Edvin83

> Nga turqishtja kemi nje sasi te madhe te fjaleve qe kane hyre ne gjuhen shqipe ne menyre krejt te panevojshme e te cilat zevendesohen shum thjesht e paster me fjalet shqipe qe edhe atehere nuk kane munguar.
> disa prej tyre e mund te shtoni edhe te tjera jane:
> penxhere -> dritare
> jatak......-> shtroje
> kapak.....-> mbulese
> hata....... -> gabim
> rezil....... -> i turpshem
> etj...
> une me shume lutje do ftoja antaret e forumit qe dine turqisht qe te na sjellin ketu fjalet  e zevendesueshme nga shqipja.
> ...


Ne fakt kjo fjala penxhere perdoret ose vetem nga te vjetrit, ose ne zona te caktuara te Shqiperise. Une kurre nuk e kam perdorur fjalen penxhere, dhe bile deri vone nuk e kuptoja apo e dija, pasi nuk e perdorte njeri rreth meje. Kur u zhvendosa ne Tirane, e pashe qe atje shumica e perdornin kete fjale. 
Kurse fjalen jatak tani po e degjoj per here te pare.

----------


## Edvin83

> corape - kembezore
> krevat - shtrat
> *ilace - barna*


Fjala ilaç e farmaci duhet te nderrohen me force, pasi jane fjale te huaja te futura ne gjuhen shqipe dhe qe e kane prishur fare lidhjen e kuptimin.

Barnatore vjen nga fjala barna, dhe kuptohet nga cdo lloj shqiptare e ka lidhje logjike e gramatike. Ilac me farmaci nuk ka asnje lidhje gjuhesore. 
"Po shkoj ne farmaci per te ble ilace..." pa pike logjike.

Kurse "Po shkoj ne barnatore per te ble barna" eshte shume ne rregull me gramatiken dhe me logjiken.

----------


## EuroStar1

Si mund te behen Shqip keto fjale ?

Shapka ose Pandofla ose nallone  :ngerdheshje: 

Televizor, Radio, Magnetofon, Aereoplan, Helikopter, Bomb Atomike, Makine, Artopolant, Kitare, PC, Laptop,  Hidrocentral, Teleskop, Rrobot, Celulare, Telefon, Tren, Automatike, Periferi, Krem, Raki etj

ps Fjalen raki e perdorin dhe Romunet, kam degjuar se edhe Serbet

----------


## Edvin83

> Si mund te behen Shqip keto fjale ?
> 
> Shapka ose Pandofla ose nallone 
> 
> Televizor, Radio, Magnetofon, Aereoplan, Helikopter, Bomb Atomike, Makine, Artopolant, Kitare, PC, Laptop,  Hidrocentral, Teleskop, Rrobot, Celulare, Telefon, Tren, Automatike, Periferi, Krem, Raki etj
> 
> ps Fjalen raki e perdorin dhe Romunet, kam degjuar se edhe Serbet


Televizor--eshte nderkombetare e vetem po shpikem ndonje fjale te re (p.sh. shikumes a ku ta di une)
Radio po ashtu eshte shume nderkombetare, magnetofon...kjo fjale edhe pak do te zhduket vete e do ta gjesh ne librat e historise e muzeume.

Aeroplan? Ne shume gjuhe e kane pershtatur me mbiemrin --fluturues, fluturak, qiellak etj. E njejta gje mund te behet dhe ne shqip, ose te pakten te shqiperohet me tej kjo fjale qe kemi--aeroplan--ajroplan. 

Helikopter eshte helikopter ne shumicen e gjuheve. 
Bomba atomike eshte _bomba bërthamore_ ne gjuhen shqipe. Nuk e di se pse disa shqiptare e perdorin bombe atomike.

Makine-e kemi tashme fjalen shqiper per kete--kerr
Altoparlant--zmadhues zëri apo zëzmadhues/zazmadhues
Per fjalen kompjuter, ne shume gjuhe e perdorin si llogarites. 
Hidrocentral--central me energji ujore
Periferia eshte rrethina ne shqip. Nuk e di se pse duhet ta perdorim fjalen e huaj periferi. Ne shumica e shqiptareve thote--në rrethinat e Tiranës e jo në periferinë e Tiranës

e keshtu me rradhe

----------


## Edvin83

E shoh qe shume vete ketu ne forum thone se si te zevendesohet filan a fistek fjale qe e kemi ne shqip. Ne fakt, ato fjale nuk i kemi ne shqip, por jane fjale te huaja, qe kane filluar te mbysin fjalet shqipe qe jane perdorur deri tani vone. Per ata qe kane harruar fjalet shqipe, ju keshilloj te shihni kete permbledhje me disa fjale te huaja qe perdoren kotnasikoti nga shume shqiptare kur ke fjalen shqipe per to:

http://www.shkenca.org/pdf/gjuhe/fjala_shqipe.pdf

----------


## EuroStar1

> Televizor--eshte nderkombetare e vetem po shpikem ndonje fjale te re (p.sh. shikumes a ku ta di une)
> Radio po ashtu eshte shume nderkombetare, magnetofon...kjo fjale edhe pak do te zhduket vete e do ta gjesh ne librat e historise e muzeume.


Pse jane nderkombtare thashe ti gjejme menyren per ti ber shqiptare o Edvin  :buzeqeshje: 



> Aeroplan? Ne shume gjuhe e kane pershtatur me mbiemrin --fluturues, fluturak, qiellak etj. E njejta gje mund te behet dhe ne shqip, ose te pakten te shqiperohet me tej kjo fjale qe kemi--aeroplan--ajroplan.


Po plan si perkthehet Shqip ? Ajro+plan  :i ngrysur: 



> Helikopter eshte helikopter ne shumicen e gjuheve.


Po pra po si ta bejme shqip se ?



> Bomba atomike eshte _bomba bërthamore_ ne gjuhen shqipe. Nuk e di se pse disa shqiptare e perdorin bombe atomike.


Po bombe berthamore si perkthehet Shqip ? Duhet te ket kuptim apo jo ?



> Makine-e kemi tashme fjalen shqiper per kete--kerr


Kerr nuk eshte Shqip




> Per fjalen kompjuter, ne shume gjuhe e perdorin si llogarites.


Kompjuter o Edvin dhe jo makin llogaritese ( kalkolator ) ne gjuhe te huaj



> Hidrocentral--central me energji ujore


Po central si thuhet shqip ?

----------


## Edvin83

[QUOTE=EuroStar1;3466478]Pse jane nderkombtare thashe ti gjejme menyren per ti ber shqiptare o Edvin  :buzeqeshje: 



> Po plan si perkthehet Shqip ? Ajro+plan


  Atehere ta bejme fluturak. 




> Po bombe berthamore si perkthehet Shqip ? Duhet te ket kuptim apo jo ?


Bomba berthamore ka shume kuptim ne shqip--bombe me material berthamor. Cfare ka te paqarte ketu?




> Kerr nuk eshte Shqip.


 Pse nuk eshte kerr ne shqip? Apo e kishte fjalen per makine--cdo lloj makine si psh makineri etj?




> Kompjuter o Edvin dhe jo makin llogaritese ( kalkolator ) ne gjuhe te huaj


 Thashe _llogaritës_, qe eshte krejt ndryshe nga _makinë llogaritëse_



> Po central si thuhet shqip ?


 Ne fakt central perkthehet si qender ne shqip, por ne anglisht psh nuk perdoret hydrocenter, por hydro power plant--fabrike prodhimi energjie ujore.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Atehere ta bejme fluturak.


U tha u be. Po helikopterin si do ta quajm ? 




> Bomba berthamore ka shume kuptim ne shqip--bombe me material berthamor. Cfare ka te paqarte ketu?


Si cfar ka te paqarte !? Pse fjala bomb eshte shqip  :ngerdheshje:  Pastaj material nuk eshte fjale Shqip



> Pse nuk eshte kerr ne shqip? Apo e kishte fjalen per makine--cdo lloj makine si psh makineri etj?


Nuk eshte pra kerr fjal Shqip. 



> Thashe _llogaritës_, qe eshte krejt ndryshe nga _makinë llogaritëse_


E di po kompiutri meret me miljona gjera dhe nuk mund ta perkufizosh ne nje llogarites



> Ne fakt central perkthehet si qender ne shqip, por ne anglisht psh nuk perdoret hydrocenter, por hydro power plant--fabrike prodhimi energjie ujore.


Si do ta leme atehere ?

----------


## letaa

disa fjal mund te zevendesohen edhe pothuajese  i kemi zevendesuu
mirpo disa tjera me duken si te pa kuptimta nese e zevendojm duket sikur flasim per dicka tjeter

p.sh"komshi" (turqisht) --> fqinj (latinisht) --> gjiton (shqip)

gjiton - sme duket si e pershtatshme

----------


## Nete

Shumica e ketyre fjaleve tani perdoren shqip,ca fjale qe jane permendur per her te pare po i degjoj!

Komshie eshte ne gjuhen serbe,kojshie ne gjuhen turke,fqinje ne gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## letaa

> Shumica e ketyre fjaleve tani perdoren shqip,ca fjale qe jane permendur per her te pare po i degjoj!
> 
> Komshie eshte ne gjuhen serbe,kojshie ne gjuhen turke,fqinje ne gjuhen shqipe.



po nete edhe une e kam ditur se  fqinje eshte ne gjuhen shqipe

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Edhe ne Maqedoni perdoren shume fjal te huaja,fjal Turke dhe Maqedonase.
Nje here daja me pat thene he cka u ballaise e don nje bardak uj keta i dija.
E tjetri me tha mos u zalebat diqka keshtu.
Sa kam qesh kur e mora vesh kete zalebat .*

----------


## Edvin83

> U tha u be. Po helikopterin si do ta quajm ?


Po ndonje fjale do ta leme te huaj sa per m'sysh  :buzeqeshje: 




> Si cfar ka te paqarte !? Pse fjala bomb eshte shqip  Pastaj material nuk eshte fjale Shqip


Ne fakt, ne disa zona te Shqiperise nuk i thone bombe, por bume. Sidoqofte, eshte fjale qe ka dale nga tingulli booomb...Kurse per material ke te drejte, duhet lende.

Pra ne shqipe te paster do te ishte _bume me lëndë bërthamore_




> Nuk eshte pra kerr fjal Shqip.


 Është me afer shqipes pasi vjen nga fjala qerre, dhe shume fjale me _q_ ne shqipen e veriut behen me _k_.




> E di po kompiutri meret me miljona gjera dhe nuk mund ta perkufizosh ne nje llogarites
> Si do ta leme atehere ?


Ne estonisht p.sh. kompjuterit nuk i thuhet kompjuter si gjuhet e tjera, por _arvuti_, fjale qe vjen nga fjala _arv_~shifer, numer, sasi dhe folja _arvama_~mendoj, konsideroj, marr me mend, llogaris, supozoj. Edhe ne frengjisht eshte ordinateur, qe vjen nga latinishtja--ai qe ve ne rregull gjerat.

Ne mund te mendojme nje fjale ne shqip, si p.sh. dhenamendues, dhenallogarites, a dicka e tille.

Ketu ne Estoni p.sh. per fjale te tilla qe nuk i ka estonishtja, nxirret nje liste cdo vit, lihet nje vit kohe dhe pastaj priten sugjerime,  ne fund te vitit me ane te votimit e shqyrtimit nga komisioni i gjuhes zgjidhet fjala qe ka me shume kuptim ose tingellon me bukur ne estonisht. P.sh. per infrastrukturen, ne nje nga keto votimet, zgjodhen sugjerimin nga nje person per taristu, qe eshte nje fjale krejt e shpikur, dhe vetem pjesa e dyte e fjales mund te perkthehet si e _veglave_ (me supozim). Tani kjo fjale eshte futur, dhe po zevendeson dalengadale fjalen e huazuar-_infrastruktuur_.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Ketu ne Estoni p.sh. per fjale te tilla qe nuk i ka estonishtja, nxirret nje liste cdo vit, lihet nje vit kohe dhe pastaj me ane te votimit e shqyrtimit nga komisioni i gjuhes zgjidhet fjala qe ka me shume kuptim ose tingellon me bukur ne estonisht. P.sh. per infrastrukturen, ne nje nga keto votimet, zgjodhen sugjerimin nga nje person per taristu, qe eshte nje fjale krejt e shpikur, dhe vetem pjesa e dyte e fjales mund te perkthehet si e _veglave_ (me supozim). Tani kjo fjale eshte futur, dhe po zevendeson dalengadale fjalen e huazuar-_infrastruktuur_.


Ide shume e mire kjo. Bravo estonianet

----------

